# Do you really support our military?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Do you support all our military or just go about giving lip service. Tell me how you support them? Do you write to your congressperson and other pols. to complain about the condition of the VA hospitals? Do you buy American made products from American companys so vetrans have jobs and those in now have a job to come home to?

 Al


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I buy American as much as possible even if it cost a little bit more.


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

As a disabled vet, who has spent much time in the Minneapolis VA, I can tell you that, in my experience, it is the finest hospital without exception in the nation. I can't think of any complaint against it. So, no, I don't write to congress telling them to fix the VAs. What do you do to support the military alley?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Pfeiferada said:


> As a disabled vet, who has spent much time in the Minneapolis VA, I can tell you that, in my experience, it is the finest hospital without exception in the nation. I can't think of any complaint against it. So, no, I don't write to congress telling them to fix the VAs. What do you do to support the military alley?


Spot on. I had the opportunity to have one of my surgeries at the VA in MPLS and it was a fine establishment. I have had surgeries at Merit Care and Innovis here in Fargo and I have had the pleasure of a couple of stays at the VA here in Fargo.

In my opinion, the VA health care system that I have experienced is outstanding and above reproach.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I pray for their safety and speedy return.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

As a disabled vet my self I can assure you that you are some of the lucky vets if your hospital is a good one.
Mine in Saginaw Michigan is so very good. I have one closer, only 20 miles away. Ican not betreated there because they are over loaded.
(1. I can not even have a doctor during my yearly required exams. I get a nurse practinier.
(2. I have a bad rash on my left leg it has been there for 4 years. I am given oiments and told to apply them 4 times a day and keep it wrapped. No skin doctors at that hospital and they will not cover the cost of a private doctor.
(3. They call to remind me of my yearly appointment just as I am about to go out the door to keep it.
(4 One of the persons who does the blooddraws uses a jack hammer to do it. I refused to allow her the last time and was warned I could loose my disability payments. My service officer intervined so I no longer have to have the jack hammer treatment.

I write a letter about once a month complaining about how far some of us have to travel to a VA hospital. The treatment we recieve, the lack of respect.
Even Walter Reed had a major slum problem just months ago. Some of those vets had the same bandages for a week with out any one looking at them. I'm betting they cleaned that up since it made the national news at 6:00PM and again in the morning.

I also take the time to sort out the American products from American companies. 
Did you know that Stanley wood working tools are not all made in America any more?

It is all well and good to give lip service, thanks for your service. It is another to really support them/us.

 Al


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I have four cousins that are all disbled vets who are gainfully employed at an American company in Indiana. TOYOTA AMERICA!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

TOYOTA AMERICA,
A Japanese company. Japan the same country who bombed Pear Habor in a sneek attack and made vetrans out of many Americans, Disabled vets, out of many more, many others died as a result so never made it as disabled Vetrans. 
I know they are turning over in their graves now seeing how Americans have turned their backs on their sacrfice.

That is where the profits toyota sales goes.

Just keep up the lip service, makes the vets & active military feel good.

 Al


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

With that mentality, I suppose your don't buy anything german, italian, chinese, korean, vietnamese or southern made. :withstupid:
Don't forget the British, French, and Mexicans. :sniper:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Does paying a butt load of taxes count as supporting our military?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

ruger1 said:


> Does paying a butt load of taxes count as supporting our military?


If that's the case, then the military supports the military too, as we are definitely not exempt from paying state and federal taxes. And the military could use more tax money in my opinion. Just recently has Camp Pendleton undergone renovations since they finally have the money-but when we first moved here the houses on base were absolute trash infested with rats and mold, the water on base had unsafe levels of copper and lead to the point you couldn't even bathe your kids in it, and the Naval Hospital is incredibly poor but luckily they are building a new one after we leave. That doesn't even tap into all the equipment that our troops overseas need that they don't always get, or the fact that many units and squadrons have to pay for their own cammis and boots they wear while fighting in combat.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Meh, times change Al. So we should be like the radical muslims that carry hate towards everyone because their old school teachings say too?

I haven't done anytime at a VA hospital, but I can say the care i've been givin on base is pretty poor. Its hard to get a timely appointment and they never want to refer you anywhere. So nothing ever gets fixed because they keep throwing stupid crap at it.

I'm not sure what this post is leaning towards exactly... After the Japanese comment, I kinda think Al is a PSD war vet...

And if american cars weren't such crap, maybe so many wouldn't feel the need to buy foreign. My GM is such a POS and its only 3 years old. Will it cause me to never buy another GM, nope. Already know the Vette will be my next big purchase... Will I buy a American P/U? Probably not... I liked my Titan a lot and am liking the Tundra even more... Far as I know, a lot of those parts are manufactured in the US and there are a lot of US foreign car employees.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

lip service is fine for me. Happens almost everywhere I go. I will be somewhere and somebody will stop and look at me for a second and will say your in the military aren't you. I tell them i am and they will thank me and shake my hand. It happens all the time. That means more to me than if some was to buy an american car over a foreign one to support me or someone giving me a job. I don't want someone giving me a job just because im am in the military and they think they owe me something. I signed up for it and was paid for my service and thats enough for me. The lip service and apreciation is worth more than anything else to me. So if all you do is give lip service that is just fine with me and I thank you for you support.
And as far as things being fair I mean this is the united states military when has anything ever been fair. You learn real quick at basic that you are not going to see much fairness. All you can do is suck it up, do your job and get you and your buddies behinds back home safe.

And Buckseye thank you for your prayers but leave the speedy return part out of them. That is usually a bad thing and i leave for my second deployment the first of august :lol:

And Allyooper and all you other guys thank you for your service as it allowed me the chance to do the same and thank you for starting this thread to stir up the support for our service men and women.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> And Buckseye thank you for your prayers but leave the speedy return part out of them. That is usually a bad thing and i leave for my second deployment the first of august


I understand what you mean, just get home on schedule then. I have alot of Combat Veterans in my Family, were nuts!! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think you guys are all great, just misunderstanding each other.

Of interest if you guys think American cars are crap now you should have drove them in the 1980's. I had a 1984 Chevy Celebrity that was not worth 1/4 what I paid for it. Also, my 1987 Camry had more American labor in it than the 1984 Celebrity with it's Canadian motor, and Mexican instruments etc. They are a lot better now and I have drove GMC since 1993. Oh, ya, you have to throw in one Toyota Avalon in 1995, but I only drove it for two years.  
A lot of tax dollars goes into the military, but I often wonder how it's spent. I remember the nuclear subs going billions over budget. I also remember $500 hammers. I often suspected it was money laundering and that the hammers perhaps cost $10 and $490 was actually being well used by the CIA. 
It's impossible to know what's going on today. Even the people supposedly on our side lie to us. No, no, not our allies, out own politicians. 
The only thing I am sure of is you guys. Thanks to those of you who have served and those of you who are serving now. Nodak Norsk, I hope you and your family will have better living conditions soon.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

First, unfortunately in this day and age if you decide that you are only going to buy American made products,you ain't going to be buying much. Sad fact. In addition, though alot of things are put together here, the components are made elsewhere.

I shake hands and thank vets whenever I can. I send cards and emails to troops overseas.

Since the begining of this war on terror I've sent thousands of dollars to programs like "goodies for grunts" and AmericanSnipers.org, programs that purchase difficult to find equipment, candy, chewing tobacco and all sorts of other little things that can't be had over there.

No, I don't want a pat on the back. I do these things because I want to, not because someone else thinks I should.

huntin1


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Isn't the simplest thing a person could do is say a prayer for the troops and their families? Isn't that supporting them?

God protect the military members and their families. Keep them safe and return them to their loved ones back home safe, sound, and secure.

Amen.

This doesn't have to be about American products. This doesn't have to be about causes or agenda's. This doesn't have to be about right or wrong.

This just has to be about them.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> Isn't the simplest thing a person could do is say a prayer for the troops and their families? Isn't that supporting them?
> 
> God protect the military members and their families. Keep them safe and return them to their loved ones back home safe, sound, and secure.
> 
> ...


Truer words have never been spoken. They are in our families prayers each and every day.

huntin1


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> Isn't the simplest thing a person could do is say a prayer for the troops and their families? Isn't that supporting them?
> 
> God protect the military members and their families. Keep them safe and return them to their loved ones back home safe, sound, and secure.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Thank you Rude and Thanks to all who have helped preserve our countries freedom.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I also remember $500 hammers. I often suspected it was money laundering and that the hammers perhaps cost $10 and $490 was actually being well used by the CIA.


The money goes straight to the companies. My husband has a VERY large budget in his shop right now, and he is making open purchase requests multiple times daily. He just bought $40 SideWinder flashlights for the pre-flight inspections and for the pilots to wear on their vests. He ordered HUNDREDS of them, and after one night of using one of them, the commanding officer came into his shop and said "These are crap, it isn't bright enough. Order the 'can't-remember-what-they-are-called' flashlights." Yep, those would be $400 PER flashlight! So, today my husband put in a whole new order for hundreds of $400 flashlights instead, and he definitely cannot return the Sidewinders! When buying locally, and my husband needs gear or parts fast, he picks them up himself, and pays with a government debit card straight to the company. These companies know they have the best, and that the military will pay unlimited money to get them, because they want the best. I can't count the times that my husband said "You wouldn't BELIEVE how much this part costs!!" Be it a little valve or hose that goes on a helicopter, it's BIG money.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mcloving said:


> Palinsman drove a 1984 Chevy Celebrity. HOOOOHOOOO lsitening to the Vikings loss..hohohohohoohohohoho.


Hey, you have to remember my age, and the fact I never watch football. When your talking Vikings I'm thinking about the real ones, and they never loose. 

I had a sociology teacher in college that explained what great people the Vikings were. He said Italian women liked French men because they were clean. He said French women liked English men because they were clean. He said English women waited for Vikings to raid because they were clean. Now I don't know anything about football, but it sounds like Vikings are top dog to me.


----------



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea I am going to agree, the Marine and Navy housing sucks! Not playing sides as to which branch is better, but it does seem that we in the Air Force do have better facilities, only thing I don't get is how they have thousands to spend on new computers, when the old ones work just fine, yet the guys out on the flightline working in the elements, can't even get proper gear. Whatever, guess that's life.



Nodak_Norsk said:


> ruger1 said:
> 
> 
> > Does paying a butt load of taxes count as supporting our military?
> ...


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I have been to Iraq a couple times and been in the military for over 20 years. I can't even count the number of times people have walked up and thanked me for my service. I cannot describe how good it felt to land in Dallas Ft Worth on R&R and have hundreds of people clapping and welcoming us home. I have had way more than my share of free beers from complete strangers who just want to do a little something to show their gratitude and appreciation. I have not had anyone say anything negative to me about serving period. I am very thankfull for that. I think bye and large the American people support the troops regardless of what they think of the politics of the War on Terror. I have nothing to ***** about in regards to this topic and am thankfull to still be able to do my part.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi.I'm a vet and support our troops in many ways.I also drive a Toyota.As to WWII vets 'turning over' because of that I'd have to say most I know or have seen in recent years are friends of the Japanese.
Think a bit,are there any present allies we haven't battled in the past?French?British?Germans?


----------



## hevi 20 gauge (Jul 31, 2009)

I note that some drive Toyota vehicles. Let me give an dissenting opinion. Ive owned 2. One ran great; just became a rust bucket. Traded it for another and thats where the trouble started. 4 thermostats in 16 months. Darn near burned it up 3 times before I got stopped. Would have cost $220 each time from Toyota. Fortunately I had a friend who was a mechanic.
The last straw was when I had a flat. Two studs broke off when I tried to remove the lug nuts. Traded for a Chevy and never looked back. Had an O5. Put 65000 on it and only changed the oil. Not even a brake job. Now have an 09 Silverado. ******* CAI; duals from cat back, average 20 mpg; "nuff said. IMHO Toyota is a piece of ....
hevi 20 gauge


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Huh,my experience is the exact opposite.Used to be a Chevy guy but...
To each their own.Since this is a military thread,I note our special Ops guys use Toyotas a lot.Can't be all bad.


----------



## hevi 20 gauge (Jul 31, 2009)

Speaking of military - I am US Army Retired - 24 Years. Probably would do it again given a second life.


----------

